
A close look at antibiotic resistance (chock full of charts)  - gronkie
http://theincidentaleconomist.com/wordpress/antibiotic-resistance-closer-look-required/
======
lupatus
Related - Manuka honey used in wound dressings destroys some anti-biotic
resistant diseases like MRSA and VRE.

<http://www.manukahoneymrsa.com/>

